

Emacs for Python Programmers #2: Virtualenv, IPython & Daemon Mode - mapleoin
http://jesselegg.com/archives/2010/03/14/emacs-python-programmers-2-virtualenv-ipython-daemon-mode/

======
almost
One word: Rope

It gives you all sort of semantic and refactoring awesomeness for python in
emacs.

------
mark_h
Thanks so much for posting that; it has been on my todo list for a while now
to figure out a neat way of hooking virtualenv into emacs!

------
nearestneighbor
It's not about what Emacs can do for you, but what you can do for Emacs.

------
swah
What can give me IDE-like popup completion for the current file using a live
python interpreter beyond the scenes?

~~~
almost
Rope :)

------
swah
Why isn't there SLIME for Python?

~~~
almost
Because Python isn't Lisp.

I don't think python particularly handles image based programming very well
(not that all Lisps do this exclusively, just that they support it well enough
for SLIME to make sense). Right now I have a load of code in Python which I'm
constantly changing and reloading into my iPython session and it can be a bit
of a pain, my files are littered with "reload(x)" statements just so when I
reload one the others also get reloaded. I've tried the deep-reload extension
to iPython without much success but maybe this will help in the future.

